# Hunting > Hunting >  Fallow Rut

## Countryside

Hey guys, I've got a block with the odd fallow wandering around, seen a decent sized buck a few months back, was still in velvet so passed on the shot, whats the fallow rut timing like? I know all areas are different, with feed/hinds ect  but as a general do they kick off around same time as reds? Or are they late to the party and kick off in a few weeks?
Cheers team 

----------


## Cigar

Usually later than reds

----------


## Trout

Month after reds wouldnt be far away.

----------


## Rusky

I'll tell you only if you take me for a hunt with you :p

----------


## Padox

They are just starting to turn up at rutting grounds haven't started scraping yet they will in the next 2 weeks b sure to get him early b4 he scrubs all his points off fighting

----------


## JessicaChen

I’ve got a fallow block mid April so selfishly I hope they are in full swing then  :Grin:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

They're having rumbles round here now but none calling does in yet

----------


## Sika Seeker

2nd week in April every year on my block in waikato like clockwork

----------


## Countryside

Cheers lads! Will go for a nosey this coming sat, hopefully bump into the big fella

----------


## Sika Seeker

Scrapes have started too although bucks still seem to be mobbed up

----------


## Dama dama

> I’ve got a fallow block mid April so selfishly I hope they are in full swing then


Blueys?

The common theory is that Blue Mountain rut peaks on ANZAC day. A week or two either side should pretty good.

----------


## Rees

croakin ere but certainly not 'goin off',  id picture it as similiar to hearing a 'moan' here or there...

see a few young punks chasen chicks as satelites to the much larger fellas

----------


## JessicaChen

> Blueys?
> 
> The common theory is that Blue Mountain rut peaks on ANZAC day. A week or two either side should pretty good.


Yep Blueys. So if the theory is on the dot then it means I will be in a little bit early. Hopefully will hear some good activity regardless.

----------


## Rees

off topic a little bit, but i put in for public land Tags for Tasmania through there new public land hunting oppertunitie system....  im quietly looking forward to heading down under to Tasmania, an tryin to fullfil my 2, week long Doe Tags  :Have A Nice Day:    middle of winter!

not quite fiordland, but its guna be up there with a true southern hemisphere adventure.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Yep Blueys. So if the theory is on the dot then it means I will be in a little bit early. Hopefully will hear some good activity regardless.


What block have you got?

----------


## JessicaChen

> What block have you got?


Black gully. Havent been in there yet but ive been studying the topo map.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Pretty popular block, haven't been in there myself but looks like a lot of Bush and opens up towards the top. 
There's at least one very good buck hanging out around what is probably the "least desirable" blocks (small and difficult to move around due to scrub.. separate from the other blocks..) as I see him almost daily , have seen him on the road early morning also.. hopefully he decides those paddocks across the road look inviting at some stage..

----------


## ANOTHERHUNTER

> off topic a little bit, but i put in for public land Tags for Tasmania through there new public land hunting oppertunitie system....  im quietly looking forward to heading down under to Tasmania, an tryin to fullfil my 2, week long Doe Tags    middle of winter!
> 
> not quite fiordland, but its guna be up there with a true southern hemisphere adventure.


Rees, I see tasmania has an awesome fallow management system, and some very nice bucks because of it .

----------


## Dama dama

> Black gully. Havent been in there yet but ive been studying the topo map.


It's a great block. Have hunted it a few times.  PM me if you want some general pointers on the lay of the land.

----------


## Rangidan

First stag turned up last week and was killed by the next one a few days ago, found him today. No crocking yet but won't be far away.

----------


## Sika Seeker

Bugger when that happens. cool to see a white buck get to that age as it is

----------


## Rangidan

> Bugger when that happens. cool to see a white buck get to that age as it is


We try to leave the white ones, this fella had abit of age. They are srappy buggers.

----------


## Countryside

Gutted man nice looking stag, hopefully you catch up with the bigger fella

----------


## Rangidan

> Gutted man nice looking stag, hopefully you catch up with the bigger fella ��


Got a glimpse at him today definitely bigger and younger.

----------


## Curtis27

> Black gully. Havent been in there yet but ive been studying the topo map.


There was some very good bucks in that block,  parents were farming on black gully road and we saw some mobs of very promising bucks in velvet occasionally on back of farm. Once the antlers were hard enough they tended to head into the scrub and often wouldnt see them again until winter time. Always saw them when didnt have a rifle too. Murphys law

----------


## Rees

another year an anothe run in with another nice big black buck....    which is still runnin around  :Sad: 

my time is sorta up on them for a while. 

keen too see some pics pop up this next few weeks here!

 @ANOTHERHUNTER   yep yep, the bucks is a short season even for locals, but there is some ballot stuff coming out too for non resident buck tags i believe!!

one day

----------


## superdiver

No noise on my block this morning but prickets are mobbed up and 2 bucks holding/chasing does. Missed an ok 3 year old as he was on the run after I shot mine

----------


## Sika Seeker

I had one croaking this morning

----------


## Rees

off for a late night arrival camp for a listen for a hour or two an then hop up in the morning an see if anything makin noise nearby.

i rekon they should be due to the full moon, normally its a bit later? but they are going by then... its in a few days the proper full moon i think.

no expectations, ive got to go black berry spraying afterwards , so gota be pretty large to warrant dropping tomoz.

----------


## Rees

well long story short, i been elsewhere lookin for other deer, came back an got out this morning..  few makin a bitta noise.. beauty

708 162SST

----------


## Rees

No other Fallowin about this week??  

i hit nother herd this past 24 hours and did not hear Boo,  see a mob of Does with no male at all,  two seperate does........    but the oddness is not hearing anything distant.

this is one area i have watched closely with outsider connections targetting bucks only for meat /antler watever for the past 5 years, clueing onto it before last year rut and noticing F/A age in them altho some potential, this year the dash has been done a bit harder perhaps with the miss out last year and those velvetys that were shot up over Christmas/ January  Were the ones that are spose to be Grunting , i rekon.

----------


## Cigar

I hunted Monday and Tuesday, no croaking, scrapes are getting more use with several bucks using them, and more thrashed silver ferns than a couple of weeks ago.

----------


## Sika Seeker

I hunted Saturday, Monday and Thursday. Not a peep. Oh well onto the sika

----------


## Rees

> I hunted Monday and Tuesday, no croaking, scrapes are getting more use with several bucks using them, and more thrashed silver ferns than a couple of weeks ago.


You fellas still awaiting a start ??  

the two areas i talk of are about 50 km away from one another.....  so shouldt be stuff all difference, but there always is!

----------


## Rees

> I hunted Saturday, Monday and Thursday. Not a peep. Oh well onto the sika


in aus we r getting some frosts in this coming week, which hasnt happened yet.

typical warm weather and a sporadic rut is the norm here, its had a start but hasnt fired right up i wouldnt of thought but when it warms up temp wise, they still rut but it doesnt seem to be as vocal sometimes, an nek minit ya get a good day and the next or so, they shut right off!

----------


## JessicaChen

Going to head out into the bush this week , forecasts predict rain, brilliant! Anyone got tips on keeping the scope lens clear of rain drops? I’m worried that keeping a lens cap on will make me miss animals because of the extra movements needed to remove the cap, but a wet lens will make me miss animals as well. I remember missing a feral ram in the waianakarua because of wet lenses. Probably going to pick up some anti fog gel from repco or an optometrist and see how that goes.

----------


## MSL

> Going to head out into the bush this week , forecasts predict rain, brilliant! Anyone got tips on keeping the scope lens clear of rain drops? Im worried that keeping a lens cap on will make me miss animals because of the extra movements needed to remove the cap, but a wet lens will make me miss animals as well. I remember missing a feral ram in the waianakarua because of wet lenses. Probably going to pick up some anti fog gel from repco or an optometrist and see how that goes.


Open sights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JessicaChen

> Open sights
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven’t tried that before, sounds kind of fun.

----------


## deer243

Going wedsnesday, rain forecast tomorrow so sure be good.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Going to head out into the bush this week , forecasts predict rain, brilliant! Anyone got tips on keeping the scope lens clear of rain drops? Im worried that keeping a lens cap on will make me miss animals because of the extra movements needed to remove the cap, but a wet lens will make me miss animals as well. I remember missing a feral ram in the waianakarua because of wet lenses. Probably going to pick up some anti fog gel from repco or an optometrist and see how that goes.


I made hoods from bicycle inner tubes for my scope and taped them on with insulation tape, not a 100% cure but certainly helped.
Downside was they seemed to cut down the amount of light getting through the scope.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Going to head out into the bush this week , forecasts predict rain, brilliant! Anyone got tips on keeping the scope lens clear of rain drops? I’m worried that keeping a lens cap on will make me miss animals because of the extra movements needed to remove the cap, but a wet lens will make me miss animals as well. I remember missing a feral ram in the waianakarua because of wet lenses. Probably going to pick up some anti fog gel from repco or an optometrist and see how that goes.


Dont put anything not designed for optical equipment on your scope if you value your lens coatings

----------

